
Amazon's New Mac Download Store Takes On Apple's Mac App Store - tvon
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/05/26/amazons-new-mac-download-store-takes-on-apples-mac-app-store/
======
msie
Anyone could setup their own Mac Download Store. It's called a website.

~~~
JeremyBanks
Amazon isn't just anyone.

------
josegeek
Would be awesome if Amazon could set up an alternative to the iTunes store.
Not sure if that would even be possible. Amazon already has the Android store
where you can purchase Android apps. Wonder if they can do it. Is any company
currently selling iPhone apps outside of iTunes?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
You have to jailbreak to install apps not sold in the App Store, but in that
case, Cydia has built an app marketplace.

------
r00fus
A majority of their titles are language learning packs.

Maybe some key software makers like VMWare will step up, I'd like to see
Adobe's products there, also - Adobe has horrible DRM and licensing
management.

------
ansy
Amazon link:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?&docId=1000691231](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?&docId=1000691231)

It's almost time someone made a meta-store for managing assets across multiple
stores. As a side note it appears the Amazon store is reportedly DRM laden
[1]. I wonder if this is true for the Mac software as well.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=2...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200205020&#drm)

------
macrael
What are the terms for developers?

------
seanalltogether
Is this only available for larger publishers or can indie developers get in on
the game?

~~~
phishphood
I emailed them for the terms, will see how it develops

